# Ready to get started! Stupid newb questions



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok, so after much vacillation I have finally decided on how to get started. But I am wondering a couple of things...

1. I live near a beach, can I use native sand for a cap over my soil substrate?

2. How much substrate for a 20g H tank?

3. And the stupidest of all, when cycling, do I add substrate and hard scape before I start the cycle?

4. Do I have to do with ammonia with a planted tank?

Thank you for you patience and tolerance and help. 
Soooo excited!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

native sand might have gunk in it (if its like a popular beach) so I would wash it out but other words I'd think it'd be fine :
About 3 inches IMO of substrate so, depending on dimensions idk how much that would be. 4 shovels full?
Yes
idk what you mean by this one lol sorry


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Oops, I saw that!!! I meant dosing with ammonia for cycling? Dimensions are 24"x16"x12" . 
Thank you so much for such a speedy response. I'm so wanting to start and I know I've read enough in the last two years,lol. I just want to ask the experts. Lol

Also, I am thinking about an Aquaclear 30. Is that enough or should I go 50. Thank you soo much.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I wouldn't use sand from the beach it might be pretty salty and it will make your water like stone :-D
You should cycle it like any other tank - best is fishless with ammonia.
Aquaclear 30 should do, but if you want to heavily stock your tank you might want to consider the bigger one.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Understood. Thank you so much for the speedy replies. The three year old that lives inside me when I'm excited makes me crazy. Lol


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't recall how fine grained the sand is at the Virginia coast, but I'd go the safer, less messy route of buying cheap pool filter sand at a local home improvement store or just pony up for a couple 20 bag of eco-complete or other good substrate. 30 pounds may be more like it.. Two inches or a bit more is good if you want to go with a planted tank.
You can cycle the tank immediately, preferably with the substrate already in.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

1--I lived in Virginia beach for many years and I would not use the beach sand, to many pollutants. Pool filter sand is cheap, and a 50# bag will be more than enough.
2-- Go with an inch to inch and half of soil, cap with and inch to inch and a half of sand. I would use Miracle grow organic potting soil (it use to be in an orange colored bag), but if you can't find that, a good plain topsoil without added fertilizers works. 
3-- Setup your tank with hardscape and plants.The heavier you can plant the better. Try to be thoughtful with placement of plants, as moving them later can be a disaster because of the soil. Fill with water and turn on filters. Plan to let tank run for about a month before adding fish. Check your ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates every couple of days. With a soil substrate tank should cycle fairly quickly on its own without additional ammonia.
4-- See above, but take your time to let things establish. 
When your tank has had time to cycle and settle in, you can start to add fish slowly. You didn't mention what you plan to stock, or what kind of plants you plan on using. All things you need to consider before you start. I know Virginia beach had a great fish store when Animal Jungle was still open, not sure what is around now. Let us know what you decide and please keep this updated so we can follow along. Good luck and Welcome to the hobby!!!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nel said:


> I wouldn't use sand from the beach it might be pretty salty and it will make your water like stone :-D
> You should cycle it like any other tank - best is fishless with ammonia.
> Aquaclear 30 should do, but if you want to heavily stock your tank you might want to consider the bigger one.


 ah I didn't think of the salty part, good thinking nel


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

walstad method.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

I wish Animal jungle was still open, you are right, it was the best. So sorry I left out the details. 

I'm trying to do a low/ moderate light, low tech as possible(because Co2 scares me) natural style tank.

Plants that seem right that I like:
Anacharis densa
Myriophyllum mattogrossene? ( feel free to educate me)
Java moss
Baby tears
Cryptocoryne
Hornwort


That is all I'm brave enough to attempt at this point. Killing plants hurts me.

Fish friends:
Corys
Pleco 
Maybe mollies
Swordtail

I figured since I had time to wait before adding my fish, I had time to make final decisions on my new friends. 

I am still shopping for hard scape items. I plan on taking my time because I want to avoid as many disasters as possible. 
Please bear in mind that all of these selections are only on paper as of today. But I finally have the funds so it's time to set out on my odyssey. 
Thanx again for all of the input.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy. Got the last two bags,cuz I grow potted plants too, of the organic potting soil and found some awesome spider wood. Filter, light , thermometer and heater are on order. Yayyyyy!!! Still doing my studying because I know I will need Co2 soon enough. Hopefully will have my tank up and running by early next week. Yes!!!


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

sadchevy said:


> 1--I lived in Virginia beach for many years and I would not use the beach sand, to many pollutants. Pool filter sand is cheap, and a 50# bag will be more than enough.
> 2-- Go with an inch to inch and half of soil, cap with and inch to inch and a half of sand. I would use Miracle grow organic potting soil (it use to be in an orange colored bag), but if you can't find that, a good plain topsoil without added fertilizers works.
> 3-- Setup your tank with hardscape and plants.The heavier you can plant the better. Try to be thoughtful with placement of plants, as moving them later can be a disaster because of the soil. Fill with water and turn on filters. Plan to let tank run for about a month before adding fish. Check your ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates every couple of days. With a soil substrate tank should cycle fairly quickly on its own without additional ammonia.
> 4-- See above, but take your time to let things establish.
> When your tank has had time to cycle and settle in, you can start to add fish slowly. You didn't mention what you plan to stock, or what kind of plants you plan on using. All things you need to consider before you start. I know Virginia beach had a great fish store when Animal Jungle was still open, not sure what is around now. Let us know what you decide and please keep this updated so we can follow along. Good luck and Welcome to the hobby!!!


Thanx bunches, but unfortunately after yet more reading, I am feeling discouraged. So scared to make a mistake. When you say plant heavily, can you tell me approx how many plants that means? I told you that I have stupid newbie questions. I originally wanted to do aquaponics but since I live in an apartment, I am space prohibiited. I figured a planted tank would help to satiate my need to grow everything under the sun. Thank you for your patience.

Bump: Oh duh, silly me.. Let there be light, I plan to use a Finnex Planted+


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

What plant heavily means is...
Plant as much as you can. The larger the plant mass you start with, the easier it will be to find a balance. In the beginning, you will have excess nutrients from the soil, the large plant mass will help to reduce that. The more plants you have will also help reduce algae.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Skip the pleco, they get too big, eat plants and poop alot...Seems like every chain-store has profligated the idea that every aquarium needs a pleco. It's a conspiracy!!!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Illuminati*



leemacnyc said:


> Skip the pleco, they get too big, eat plants and poop alot...Seems like every chain-store has profligated the idea that every aquarium needs a pleco. It's a conspiracy!!!


 true


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

leemacnyc said:


> Skip the pleco, they get too big, eat plants and poop alot...Seems like every chain-store has profligated the idea that every aquarium needs a pleco. It's a conspiracy!!!


I know they get huge but is it true that there are species that stay relatively small? I had one many many moons ago and I think they are such cool fish. I only planned on having one. I was hoping to stock the tank with:

4 Cory's
3 Molly's
1 Albino BN

I have taken into consideration the habits of the pleco so I have 2 pieces of driftwood and planned on supplying him/her with lots of veggies. 
Let me know if you think my stocking levels are ok. I will think some more about my pleco. I just really love those little dudes. And my LFS is locally owned. The folks there are super helpful and didn't tell me I HAD to have a pleco. I just really want one.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

sadchevy said:


> 2-- Go with an inch to inch and half of soil, cap with and inch to inch and a half of sand. I would use Miracle grow organic potting soil (it use to be in an orange colored bag), but if you can't find that, a good plain topsoil without added fertilizers works.


Now, I have some leftover gravel from another tank. Could I mix that in with the sand cap to help with aeration?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

AquaBoogie said:


> I know they get huge but is it true that there are species that stay relatively small? I had one many many moons ago and I think they are such cool fish. I only planned on having one. I was hoping to stock the tank with:
> 
> *6 Cory's*
> 3 Molly's
> ...


corys are a schooling fish, six is minimum


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> corys are a schooling fish, six is minimum


Thanx so much for that. Adding two more wont overload my tank?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

AquaBoogie said:


> Thanx so much for that. Adding two more wont overload my tank?


 idk but if you cant get six I wouldn't get them at all


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> idk but if you cant get six I wouldn't get them at all


Thanx for that. Just worried about overloading the tank, but I think I can push it with the extra two. I will be posting the tank in the tank journal forum soon. Still haven't gotten any water in it yet. Lol


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok friends. Just an update. I flooded the tank on 4/17. Here is what I have going on as of today...

Tank: 20g high
Light: Finnex 24/7 planted+
Filter : Aquaclear 30
Substrate: Miracle Gro Organic Choice capped with PFS 
Hardscape:  several stones, polished river stones, spider wood tree and manzanita driftwood.
Plants: Xmas moss, Java Fern, Green and Purple cabomba, Narrow Leaf Micro sword, Red Flame amazon sword, Dwarf Hair Grass, 1 Marimo ball, pinkish rotala( don't know the actual name) and Red Myrio
Fish Friend: 1 lonely Gold Dust Molly

Tank water parameters as of this morning:
Ph -7.5
Gh- 5
Kh -8
Ammo- .25
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate- 5.0

It should be noted that I have not seen any nitrite in about a week but nitrates showed up on Sunday and ammo has been going down. Let me know what you guys think. Did a very small WC yesterday, just to do some cleaning. I would post pictures but I'm unsure as to how. Any suggestions in that arena would help too. ( yes I read the instruction on this forum but still hitting a learning curve wall) . Thanx for your tolerance and advice. Smooches


----------

